

Hacker House South Bay Forming - Atlas
https://post.craigslist.org/u/ODYr0wek4BGDsZfsWGbpQw/r5nz5
A Hacker House around Mountain View to Santa Clara is forming.  Check it out if you are interested.
======
awfycooper
You've linked to the management page for the post.

